

Iacocca's Nine Cs of Leadership - donna
http://www.chiefexecutive.net/ME2/dirmod.asp?sid=&nm=&type=Publishing&mod=Publications%3A%3AArticle&mid=8F3A7027421841978F18BE895F87F791&tier=4&id=2B3850FCCEF64A4FB6F73620F779231B

======
brlewis
I expected the list not to be very good because of the cheesy same-initial-
letter aspect, but it turned out to be good.

